# PAVER TRAINING



## guido (May 13, 2001)

Quick question for all you other pavements guys. I'm trying to find a way to train some of the newer guys on our pavers without ruining an asphalt job! I was thinking about using stonedust (chipstone) however you want to call it. Do you think this will do any harm to the pavers? I dought it but I would like to hear some other opinions or ideas on this.

Thanks!


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

this will not hurt the paver.
i use blawknox pf180h.
use it to put gravel down in new parking lots.
use water to knock gravel out of conveyer.


----------



## gravedigger (Jan 1, 2001)

I work at Cedarapids, Inc. In their training schools, they use sand.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Thanks!*

Thanks guys! We tryed it both ways and the sand ended up being the best, although it was not the easiest. It loaded harder than the stone (mostly because it was wet) but it was the best to examine the finished product. I could really see and show the guys where they were high, low, or playing with their screed too much! Its working out great now, atleast there will be more than 2 of us next year that at least have a clue on the paver. We were having to scheduele all the big asphalt jobs around the 2 of our schedueles and our other jobs, it was getting to be a pain.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

guido what are some of the ways you use to figure blacktop.
i like length times depth times thickness devided by 162
blacktop here is 25.00 per ton will go up 2001 because
of fuel prices .how much is it in germany. what do companys 
start labers at over there. here it is 20.07 per hr
through labers union


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Measurements*

Length x Width x Depth x 140lbs divided by 2000 lbs = Tons

140 lbs is the weight of 1 cu. ft. of asphalt (hot mix)
When we do cold patches we substitute 140lbs for 90lbs, the weight of 1 cu. ft. of cold mix asphalt.

I'll be honest with you, I have to use a construction calculator over here because after we do this formula we have to convert to metric tons.

I remember how much asphalt was back home, and I laugh everytime I think about it.

In Guam, there was one plant on the island, made asphalt, morter cement and concrete. No compitition, no monopoly laws against it!! $125 a ton for asphalt !!!

Germany, when you convert it to standard tons it comes out to almost $100 a ton !! Fuel prices and taxes are soooo outrageous here, and it reflects on everything.

Here they start laborors @ about $16 an hour, but after taxes its only a little over $10.

The German civilians that work for me (for the Air Force)get paid about $15 after taxes and they are all certified equipment operators and pavement specialist.

They really whack the taxes on here, most people have to work part time under the table somewehere to make ends meet.


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

guido very interesting

dont they make ferrari and porche there. i wouldnt want
to be driving one of those there. you guys must have 
5 feet deep pot holes at those prices.
im going to copy your relpy and show owners were i work at
thanks.


----------

